# CPC-A, Wichita, KS looking for employment



## bellcarolyns (Mar 25, 2010)

My resume:


CAROLYN S. BELL
15024 E Lakeview Dr • Wichita, KS 67230 • 316-706-9504 • BellCarolynS@yahoo.com

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE

•  Successfully completed 120 hours on-the-job training in billing, coding and administration within an outpatient physician billing office 

•  4 years supervisory experience with 11Â½ years of leadership skills

•  CMS Web Training: CMS Form 1500 certification, Acute Hospital Inpatient Prospective Payment System certification and Medicare Fraud/Abuse

•  CPC-A certification, CPR Certified, AAPC Member

•  WTI Awards: Perfect Attendance, Letter of Excellence and Honor Roll   Awards in all four quarters

•  Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Access, 57 WPM

•  Hard worker who enjoys challenges and is willing to learn new skills

•  Self-motivated, punctual, someone who can be counted on

EDUCATION / EXTERNSHIP

Wichita Technical Institute (WTI) â€“ Wichita, KS	04/09 â€“ 03/10
Graduated Medical Insurance Billing & Coding Specialist program:
•  120 Hours Externship: Administrative, Coding, Billing, Reimbursement
•  Medical Office Basics: Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology, Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint
•  Health Information Technology: Healthcare Data Content and Structure - MEDCIN, HIPAA, MediSoft
•  Introduction to Medical Coding: Billing & Reimbursement, HCPCS, ICD-9-CM, CPT, Modifiers
•  Advanced ICD-9-CM/CPT Coding: Coding and Billing Exercises from Abstracts and Case Studies (electronic & paper) for the workplace

WORK EXPERIENCE

J.P. Weigand â€“ Wichita, KS 	01/07 â€“ 12/09
Realtor (Self-Employed)	 
•  Represented buyers and sellers in real estate residential purchasing/selling
•  Wrote/abided by/strong negotiation skills regarding contracts
•  Worked closely with other real estate agents, contractors and vendors
•  Followed strict filing organization systems for random audits from the Kansas Association of Realtors and Auditors
•  Strong skills in customer service, persuasion and following code of ethics 

Sedgwick County Department of Corrections Adult Residential Center â€“ Wichita, KS 	04/99 â€“ 01/07

Intensive Supervision Officer I (2004 â€“ 2007)	
Senior Corrections Worker (2000 â€“ 2004)
Corrections Worker (1999 â€“ 2000)
•  Daily monitoring of 15-25 felon clients on probation under court order in a residential center
•  Provided ongoing counseling for clients who maintained employment, timeframe of probation, personal budgets and community referrals/services
•  Verified client activity at work, school, home and court ordered activities
•  Attended court hearings for Probation Violations
•  Training/Certifications: CPR, First Aid, Defensive Driving, Cultural Diversity, Customer Service, Working with Difficult People Seminar (90 hours annually)
•  Filed Probation Violations with judge and provided recommendations disciplinary actions


----------

